# My other Screw Driver



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 24, 2019)

I built this one at the end of last year using a Madbean board, before the Aldrin was released.  Finally got around to adorning the front panel.  I was going for something subtle, subdued.  Then this happened.  Box is a "chrome" powder coat from Small Bear. The knobs and most of the innards are also from SB.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks great CDB !

Any Mods ?

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 24, 2019)

No mods, stock build.  I built it in accordance with the Madbean Build Docs.  This unit was the basis for the Aldrin to Screw Driver transformation I described in the *Modifications* forum. I was fascinated with the idea of using different transistor types to create layers of different distortion tones in one pedal. That fascination paid off, this turned out to be one of my favorite dirt pedals.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 24, 2019)

Stock ! 

lol....im waiting on getting my Glasses next week to start building again...no more eye strain ! 

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 24, 2019)

Ha ha ha ha, I know, right?  I don't know what I could do to improve this baby.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 24, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I built this one at the end of last year using a Madbean board, before the Aldrin was released.  Finally got around to adorning the front panel.  I was going for something subtle, subdued.  Then this happened.  Box is a "chrome" powder coat from Small Bear. The knobs and most of the innards are also from SB.
> 
> View attachment 1996
> 
> View attachment 1998


Love the art and the colorful knobs!!!


----------



## Barry (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks great, love the artwork


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 24, 2019)

I just grabbed a package of oil paint pens from Michael's and had at it.  Then 3 coats of clear.
I need to get going with the stickers & decals.  Lotta the stuff I see here in Build Reports looks totally professional.  I want to be able to do that.
I picked up some cheap acrylic paints and I'm gonna take a bash at an acrylic pour.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 24, 2019)

Yeah I’m trying to get better with the art and labeling... I’ve just been making them plain... I have a label maker but I don’t like how that looks... I think I might go back to water slide decals... 


Chuck D. Bones said:


> I just grabbed a package of oil paint pens from Michael's and had at it.  Then 3 coats of clear.
> I need to get going with the stickers & decals.  Lotta the stuff I see here in Build Reports looks totally professional.  I want to be able to do that.
> I picked up some cheap acrylic paints and I'm gonna take a bash at an acrylic pour.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 24, 2019)

Heck yeah, that’s awesome


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 26, 2019)

Love how colorful it is. I'll get one!


----------

